# Crucibles



## Robkat (Aug 12, 2009)

OK, here is an odd question. Does anybody have a formula for the clay body used in manufacturing crucibles. Also a firing schedule for setting the clay body after the crucible is made.

What is the most desirable crucible sizewise used by most people who are home refiners? How about shape, are all crucibles basically the shame shape only different in volume?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 12, 2009)

www.budgetcastingsupply.com/Crucibles.php

Mark


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.lmine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=fire_clay_crucible

These fire clay crucibles are pretty cheap - from $1.50 to $3 each, in lots of 25. To me, the 30 gram size is the most useful.


----------



## Robkat (Aug 12, 2009)

markqf1 said:


> http://www.budgetcastingsupply.com/Crucibles.php
> 
> Mark



I should have know that the China market would have extended even into this market nitch. This is the reason that I no longer work in the ceramics industry. I worked for years as a technical consultant in the dinnerware industry. I did all the clay and glaze formulations. Soon job opportunities dried up as they were fast going to China. This was 12 years ago and now most of the big dinnerware factories in the USA are gone. All except for Homer Laughlan (fiesta ware) in the east.

So for my question. Being that I worked in the industry I thought that I would give it a try, make some crucibles but once again, WHY, I can buy them from china for cheaper than what I would pay for materials.

Peace
Bob K


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a bunch of Chinese porcelain labware - Buchner funnels, casseroles, crucibles, 25 years ago. The stuff functioned equally as well as high dollar Coors lab porcelain - it just wasn't as pretty.

The melting crucibles from China (Asia), that I've seen on the internet, are shaped different than standard US crucibles. Some, I think, are square or triangular. Once you got used to them, I'm sure they'll work fine.


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's a global economy these days.
Look for more of the same in the future.

Mark


----------



## nicknitro (Aug 13, 2009)

Robkat,

Speaking of Corning?

Great company, too bad they do most of there manufacturing in Korea, and Asia.


Good Luck Bud,
Nick


----------

